# A Logo



## iantheprogrammer (Oct 3, 2010)

Could somebody please create a logo for my website? It's about air conditioning repair and is called "Bar-None Mechanical". (Obviously, without quotation marks, but just want to make sure you know not to include quotation marks) Thanks.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 3, 2010)

Is it the one in Houston, Texas? also, how much are you offering? loljk, i can't make professional logos.


----------



## iantheprogrammer (Oct 3, 2010)

Nvm, I found a logo I can use, so this post can be destroyed or deleted.


----------

